# Female Bettas



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I have a five gallon tank that I set up awhile ago, and I've been thinking that I'll stock it with some female bettas. I was wondering how many females TOPS should I consider. I know that some females have personalities that make it so they can't be together, and to have an extra tank or two on hand for those who can't bond. So would you suggest two together? Three? Or just keep it at one? I'm still not sure if I'll even get females, but I'm thinking it out. Any info would help


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I would just keep it at one. To have a successful sorority tank, you need a 10 gallon or larger with lots of plants and hiding places. You also need at least 4 to spread out the aggression.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

All right, thanks. x3 Glad I didn't go and get them without asking first.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm glad you asked before jumping into it.Sometimes people jump into things and it turns out to be a disaster.


----------



## JustBettaIt (Jul 30, 2009)

Agree with Dramaqueen, the more females the better, and lots of room for them is needed  My girls tanks is a 30 gallon


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Yop. I agree with drama.

30 gallons. I wish I could have a community of females in a 30 gallon but my 30 gallon is my largest growout  I'm settling for 20 gallon tubs to house my females from each spawn in.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

A 30 gallon sounds perfect for a female sorority. Everyone can have their own little area.


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

i have a 30 gallon that ive been debating on turning into a sorority, i also have an empty 50 gallon that would work to...hmmm ...


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

I wish I had tanks that size. I would either turn it into a sorority or put a bunch of tetras, glo fish, cory's and small fish like that in it.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

If I was getting anything other than bettas, I'd try cories but they have to have a sand substrate and a filtered, cycled tank.


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

i have another tank that i have like 30 guppies in. they breed like crazy, but thats okay because i really really like guppies theyre so pretty and from breeding so much mine have made really wierd patterns and kinda look like peacocks of the fish world


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Aww I love guppies!! If I had any other tanks other then for bettas, I would have a huge goldfish tank. I LOVE goldies. :-D


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

im planning on making a gold fish tank too, but im restraining myself till i have them money. i had a bunch of goldies in with my little turtles for like 2 years and then one day they were like 'hmmm i wonder how theses taste' and i woke up and they were alll gone, except the one they they were still eating.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Yeah I think a goldfish tank would be cool because of the different types of goldfish. I like the comet goldfish. I really want a guppy tank, I think guppies are so pretty.


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

I have Dollie and Otto for goldfish. You can see them in my album.


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

well i would love to give you some guppies, but i live across the united states so it may be difficult. the comet goldfish are soooo coool. and the ones with the brains


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

Ilovemyshiny said:


> well i would love to give you some guppies, but i live across the united states so it may be difficult. the comet goldfish are soooo coool. and the ones with the brains


xD you mean Orandas?


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

probably


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> If I was getting anything other than bettas, I'd try cories but they have to have a sand substrate and a filtered, cycled tank.


Actually cories don't need a sand substrate. I have 3 in my 29 gallon community with a gravel substrate. I've had them over a year and are doing great! You should try them


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

As long as the gravel is smooth and doesn't damage their barbels its ok.


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> As long as the gravel is smooth and doesn't damage their barbels its ok.


Yep


----------

